# I never bought a puppy!



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

I never bought a puppy. I have only had rescue dogs all my life. Most were adult rescues and I love them. My youngest rescue is my dog cookie we got her when she was about 5 months old. I raised 2 of my room mates dogs even had to rehome one of them. So puppies are not new to me I know what they need. The puppy I had to rehome was a white deaf Pit Bull. I managed to house trail a deaf dog. When my roommate found out the dog was deaf she was over it. So it was up to me to care for it. 

Anyways I would like to have my own puppy that I get to keep. I will only buy a puppy once from a breeder. I will continue to rescue and forster dogs. I just want one of my dogs to be a puppy from a GOOD breeder. I am willing to spend up to $1000 for my next dog shhh Don't tell my husband haha. 

I want my next dog to be a German Shepherd but I have other breeds in mind too. My Daughter fell in love with a Blue Heeler I love them too. I have always loved the idea of a OES dog. I was also looking into a Mal. I have also met a few giant schnauzers and loved them. I am not scared of grooming I am really good with clippers and groom my own dogs and my friends. 

What was it like getting your puppy from a breeder? 
How did you pick your breeders? 
Has your puppy turned into the dog you dreamed/ almost perfect?
What would you have done different? 
Is it worth it to get a puppy? 

I am not getting a pup this years. Maybe next year or in 2 years. I have a small 10 year old pom mix and a 4 year old Shepherd mix. I would like to get a puppy before my shepherd is 10.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I've had five from breeders, four from the same kennel. (I also have had five that were from other sources - the pound, a friend, the newspaper, on line.) 

The first one from a breeder was from someone I found back when they ran want ads in newspapers. She knew the talk but was truly full of it. However, the dog was amazing. The other four are from someone I first knew as a trainer. When I was wondering how to select a reputable breeder and what to look for (after the experience with the woman), it suddenly occured to me that, by golly, I knew a reputable breeder. The man had been training and breeding dogs for many years by then. He was recognized in the sports dog field. (I knew him from his boarding kennel and from his obedience classes.)

At the time I was in the market for a puppy, I was living 1000 miles away. I contacted the man, we talked, he had a puppy for me. I had told him what I was up to, how I lived, what I wanted the dog to do. He chose the pup. I drove out to visit friends and pick her up.

Next time I was living 2000 miles away. I checked his website and expected to have to wait a few months for pups to be ready but someone had to postpone getting a pup so one was available then that he thought would be the right dog for me. He was right. She was/is. I flew out, visited friends and brought the puppy home as carryon luggage. 

I was closer for the last addition. (3 hour drive)

I think you are going to need to pad your price expectation to get a good dog from a reputable breeder. Especially if you are looking 2 years out. It may be a shock but I think they are about 1500 + now. 

Have you lived with any of the breeds you think you like? A working line GSD is dog enough for me. Mals can be pretty and some people do well with them. I used to think they would be great with all that crazy drive. But too often it is too crazy for the life I lead. Giant Schnauzers can be wonderful but I've never considered one. Cattle dog - great if you have stock to work. I do think they are pretty impressive, so's a good working border collie - but I have no livestock to keep them happy.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

middleofnowhere said:


> I've had five from breeders, four from the same kennel. (I also have had five that were from other sources - the pound, a friend, the newspaper, on line.)
> 
> The first one from a breeder was from someone I found back when they ran want ads in newspapers. She knew the talk but was truly full of it. However, the dog was amazing. The other four are from someone I first knew as a trainer. When I was wondering how to select a reputable breeder and what to look for (after the experience with the woman), it suddenly occured to me that, by golly, I knew a reputable breeder. The man had been training and breeding dogs for many years by then. He was recognized in the sports dog field. (I knew him from his boarding kennel and from his obedience classes.)
> 
> ...



Thanks for that. I would be willing to drive and take a road trip to get a dog. I have family back east and we are talking about doing a cross country trip in the next few years. I would be scared to fly with a puppy. 

My aunt had Old English sheepdogs when I was little. It's the first dog I ever met. My dad also had one and has told me all about them the good and bad. The coat maintenance always turned me off. Now that I know how to groom a dog and use clippers I am not scared of the fur. As for Mals I talked to a few owners met a few. I think I am leaning more toward a Belgian Tervuren instead of a Mal. I met a puppy a few months back it was too cute! Giant Schnauzers I know the least about. I met like 2 in my life. I love the size and look of them. Not sure I would want to live with one. The Heelers I know the best. I got to know many when working at a rescue. I had an old boyfriend that had one. There are only 2 kinds of heelers Perfect/amazing or pure terrors. 

I have time to think about it.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Decide on the breed you want first, then ask questions of that type of owner. We can answer questions about Mals and Tervurens, at least I know something about them, but not a Giant Schnauzer. 

Your general breeder questions should apply to all large breeds but you would want to gear them toward your breed. I made a list a year ago and began interviewing. I was able to knock a bunch off the list after researching comments on message boards and viewing websites. Then I started contacting those who were left. Some never responded. One said she would love to sell me a dog but her litters were always taken by locals. So she was off the list. Another was weird and I decided I couldn't work with her. I ended up with three I liked and then started narrowing it down after visiting kennels, one stood out and I put myself on their waiting list.


----------

